# Best Way to Black Out the Back of my Tank



## KTown mbunamani (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm wanting to black out the back of my new 75 gallon mbuna tank. What are the pros and cons of the painted method compared to just attaching a glossy, black, background sheet to the back? And if you like paint, would you use flat, gloss...?

Thanks, 
KTm


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, most people just use flat black paint. I've rolled mine on before, just flat black latex. Or you can spray too, which can get messy unless you have it outside. Paint doesn't really like to stick well to glass so I rolled on a few coats. I've also used self adhesive vinyl (like car wrap stuff) and that works well but takes a bit of skill/practice. The key to making the background look good is to have no gap between the vinyl and the glass, that's why those old school vinyl sheets that we used to attach to the back of a tank with a couple pieces of scotch tape looked terrible.


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

I've rolled on some semi gloss paint that I had left over from my house build which works well but it flakes off fairly easy. I've also used plasti dip, takes several small coats but does work well and can peel off very nicely if you wanted to change it. I do like the black backgrounds though I think they look the best, and I will probably just stick to black semi gloss paint cause it's cheaper and I have no desire to change the background.


----------



## KTown mbunamani (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks, everyone. Ya, I think the black does look the best! With all the new paints out nowadays, I'm gonna look for one that specifies it's good for glass. I'll check out Plastidip also. Maybe the Fusion paint would be good, I know it sticks to plastic really well.


----------



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

I painted the back one of my tanks and it is super easy (no previous experience necessary). If you want to prevent filter tubes or cords to scratch the paint, just tape some cardboard over the paint. You won't see it from the front and it will protect the paint against scratches.


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

I've never tried this on a fish tank but I heard people use Plasti-dip (spray). I use it on my rims for my car and it is like a plastic compound that looks like paint. Doesn't need priming, just spray on and it can be peeled off.


----------



## KTown mbunamani (Jan 1, 2016)

I just picked up a can of Krylon fusion satin black. It's for glass aswell as Plasti-dip. I think these would work better than just latex.


----------



## kopir (Nov 8, 2015)

I bought a sheet on back acrilyc plastic from industrial plastics. It has a bit of texture on one side and flat on another. Used scotch to keep it in place. Since this is a sturdy sheet there are no bends and wobbles you get with regular backing. Easy to take off and put back if you ever need to.


----------



## KTown mbunamani (Jan 1, 2016)

Good idea, now I wonder if I can paint the ugly Eheim heaters! Man they're UGLY!


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

This is what i use, i get itfrom a local art supply store, very cheap & easily removed.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

KTown mbunamani said:


> Good idea, now I wonder if I can paint the ugly Eheim heaters! Man they're UGLY!


Just get one of these and your problem is solved.

Hydor Inline Heater (300 Watt)


----------

